# Won a Pistol - what to do!



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Won a Springfield 1911 Mil-spec 45 acp.

Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on this? I have won several 22 handguns in the past and sold them all to either buy more reloading supplies or other long guns.

Would it be a decent handgun? Carry handgun? Yes I know it's large, but I am a big guy as well.

Or, do I sell it and 
A. Buy more reloading supplies for my 30 plus long guns or 
B. Buy my son his deer rifle that he will eventually take with him (Probably a model 70 sporter in 270 win).


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Springfield is good. I had Colts and I thought they were junk. I have a Kimber now which is better, but not great. I converted it to 45 Super, cast my bullets and size them to .452. Groups went from 4 inches at 25 yards to 2 inches. In comparison my 9mm Springfield XDM competition groups just over an inch. 
You can t go wrong on two of your options, but with my experience with 1911s I would trade it for a Sig or Sprinfield XD.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks, leaning towards selling, but there seems to be more and more crazies around all the time too, so debating a carry class and then trying it out or selling for another better carry model.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If your looking for good carry models take a look at the Sig 365 which I carry, and the Springfield Hellcat. Both have very good triggers. I have not shot the Hellcat, but the Sig has a short reset also which allows accurate rapid fire. Both have magazines that hold more rounds than all the other carry models. My Sig holds 12 in the clip and one in the pipe. I am impressed with a small handgun that scores 80% on soda cans at 25 yards.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

thanks.


----------

